# Bitter Creek Boxes



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Any one have one of these boxes? Just curious as to how they are holding up. Thanks

Russell


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

I have 2 hole Hunter model with insulation & louvered doors and am very pleased. Hard to beat for the price & very nice people to work with,


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I also have the 2 door Hunters Model and love it. I've had it for almost 3 years now. Price is definitely hard to beat.


----------



## fetchtx (May 12, 2005)

I have the two hole largest space they sell, love it and also to date it uses thicker metal that others very good price


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I have a two-hole and love it. Quality construction all the way.


----------



## cvrsix (Mar 13, 2011)

I have two of their boxes. A single, and a double. Both are insulated and have louvered doors. The single has sliding side windows. The double has louvered side windows. When I go to hunt tests the boxes always get lots of attention on the way they are made. Very heavy duty. Used in very cold temps to very warm. Insulation keeps dog comfortable. 100% satisfied.


----------



## kweller (Apr 29, 2010)

We have a 2 hole and love it. We've had it for 3 years now and it's held up very well. 100% satisfied with both the quality of the box and the experience working with the people during the building process.


----------



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

My mentor had them build him an 8 hole. The insulation in it was awesome. Nice craftsmanship too.


----------



## Norse (Jul 28, 2012)

do they have a web site?


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes they do. Bittercreekhunting.com I thInk


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Picked up my 3 hole pro with a 66" drawer from them yesterday. Good looking box that is quality built. Happy so far.

Russell


----------



## lailacoopers (Feb 19, 2013)

I love to use my Creek Boxes, it has a 2 holes and I really enjoy using it. It is very durable and convenient to use.


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Love my 3 holes pro series...solid!


----------

